
Proposed Law Against Apple's 'Walled Garden' Software Approach Sparks Fears of i - janober
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/06/23/italian-bill-sparks-fears-of-iphone-ban/
======
peapicker
That's fine, Italians will just go buy their iPhones in a neighboring eurozone
country.

Furthermore, I doubt the politicians involved understand the benefit to device
security a walled garden can help enforce.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
You might be wrong about the politicians involved, let me tell you why.

The main politician that proposed the bill, MP Stefano Quintarelli, is the
"father" of the Internet in Italy (he founded i.Net, the first ISP in Italy,
who was later sold to BT). He is well known in Italy for being one of the
smartest, more honest, intellectually bright members of the parliament.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
The article cited was actually full of errors. See this google-translated
article that sheds some light:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fassodigitale.it%2Fdisegno-
legge-stefano-quintarelli-iphone-ipad%2F&edit-text=)

